# RV ready for winter



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Water is usually what will freeze and cause some problems. Most folks connect a special fitting to the water inlet and blow out any water. The water pump and filter can easily be removed for the winter and low temps. The holding tanks should be drained then about a gallon of anti freeze solution into all the tanks. The cost is cheap. Some folks also add half a gallon of anti freeze to the sinks and toilet.
To keep the battery in good condition a small trickle charger and a 24 hour time clock will do a good job. Set the time clock for on for an hour and off for 2 hours. For good protection, the negative connection can be disconnected. Adding some moth balls in a couple areas will keep the mice away. Frank


----------



## PrdCdn (Feb 5, 2012)

Excellent information. Thank you :thumbup1:


----------

